# label makers



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

So the other night I watched a video from the newsletter from Garden Railways on using a label maker to make labels for models. Looked interesting. I am really interested in it exactly for the reason he was using it for, making labels for drums.Over the years of fooling with G, I have several times used the wood turning drums I have found from different sources and they look good after painting except for no labels, lettering, logos and the like. From that video, seems one could make some nice labels, and I do have concern that it would be obvious that there are applied labels and not painting on the drums. I am pretty interested in this but not sure I can think of much other uses for one other than decorating drums. Doing the old cost/benefit analysis of buying one of these, it is a bit difficult to justify paying around $100 to make a few drum labels.

Just wondered if anyone out there uses one of these label makers in doing G railroading? Wonder what you use it for in modeling? Wonder what would be a good one to buy that won't drain the hobby funds too much but will do a good job and be useful for some variety of uses?

Doug


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a dymo unit that prints from Microsoft office or from its own library. Ties in to a USB port. I use this to label my rolling stock with decoder type and address. Also used it to make a Marque for my theater.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I think the difficulty with a label printing device is that the adhesive isn't meant to stand up to the weather. I have labeled some non-garden railroad items and while the labels seem fairly UV resistant, the corners started peeling within a month.

I prefer dry transfer lettering because it's thinner (looks more like paint, without noticeable edges) and you can put a sealant over it. I use Krylon matte UV spray.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

We have two AC units for the house, a 3 ton unit and a 5 ton unit. Outside at the compressors the electricians that wired the house have the disconnect switches switched, i.e. the 5 ton unit is on the left but the disconnect switch is the one on the right. Sloppy workmanship.

Bottom line I labeled the disconnect switches 7 years ago and they are as firmly attached now as the day I applied them, no fading or peeling. The key is to have a non-porous surface. In my case label was attached to the metal of the disconnect switches.

I use our label maker, a Brother brand for lots of things around the house. I labeled the tell tool chest with pliers, screwdrivers, hammers, etc. I have a file cabinet in the study with all of the paperwork for things around the house and each folder is labeled. 

You will be amazed and surprised what you can do with these label makers. And by attaching the label maker to a computer via a USB cable you have a plethora of fonts to choose from, more so that with dry transfer sheets.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

My only experience with labels is with a Dymo type label maker. I got black label tape with gold lettering and made labels for some of my passenger cars to read my own K&E Railroad. I learned this technique from Ron Simpson up in Copper Center, Alaska. When I visited him I was impressed with how nice the passenger cars looked. Since I keep my trains inside an RV garage, I don't have a weather issue with the adhesive, and the labels have stayed looking good for a number of years now.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Not all labels are created the same. The Brother stuff is the best, and it is laminated, a backing, the "ink" and a clear top.

This makes it far superior to the other brands available.

Greg


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

That is good news, Greg. My "dymo" labeler is in fact a Brother, and I also use the Brother cartridges for it. I can only say that it has done very well for me with my train labels as well as for all the other things we use it for.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

i've begun 3D printing signs where I wanted either intaglio or bas relief letters. Look good and will last a long time, if painted. My PLA signs are not uv resistant.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Dick Friedman said:


> i've begun 3D printing signs where I wanted either intaglio or bas relief letters. Look good and will last a long time, if painted. My PLA signs are not uv resistant.


Dick,
How do they hold up to the heat? I've got some signs that were laser cut from plastic (laminated two layers together) but they're warping from the temperature changes. My next step is to re-cut some of them and affix the plastic layer to a brass backing which is less prone to that.

Back to the thread topic:

My main issue with labels from a label maker is that the adhesive on mine didn't stand up. Apparently that's due to the label maker I have--which wasn't bought for train stuff, so I didn't take that into account 

But they also look like labels. If I had a white car and needed black letters (or vise versa), I could see it, but it's hard for me to get over the "giant sticker applied to side of car" look. Which is why I ordered decals from Stan for the sides of my passenger cars, and use dry transfers for most other on-train signage. For signs on buildings, I prefer to print on vinyl. The inks in my printer have withstood 3 years outdoors (it's a good printer and I apply UV matte over the final print) and a printer is a lot more flexible (colors, graphics, fonts) than a label maker.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

riderdan, what make/model labeller do you have?

Brother labels are also available in black letters on clear, and white letters on clear, as well as the black letters on white and white letters on black.

The clear is pretty transparent, you often cannot see it at all.

Greg


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Greg Elmassian said:


> riderdan, what make/model labeller do you have?
> 
> Brother labels are also available in black letters on clear, and white letters on clear, as well as the black letters on white and white letters on black.
> 
> ...


It's a Brother unit, but it's very old. Like, it chisels out the writing on thin stone tablets old. 

I don't have any rolling stock that's black or white--no, that's not true--I have a couple of those HLW coil cars. Anyway, it's mostly red and cream or brown and painted with matte finish to tone down the "toy" factor. Which makes me think that the gloss of the labels might show up. I should ask if my wife has any of the white on clear and test it, though.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have brother units 10 years old and going strong.

Yes, the clear top layer is shiny, but wonder if a spray of matte clear would help?

Greg


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Greg, so will the Brother labels look like there is a sticker there or would they look somewhat like the lettering was painted? Any particular model better? Any best place to buy?

Doug


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The tape is all the same, the units vary by some features and capacity on tape size, the tape goes from 1/4" to 1-1/2".

I bought the 9500 since it interfaces to the PC, but have 2 portable units also.

the clear stuff blends pretty good, but the surface is indeed shiny. Would not use it on a box car, but great on aluminum passenger cars.

Here's a link on the various types of labels http://www.ptouchdirect.com/allabout-labels.html


Greg


----------



## Zoemacrossan (Apr 17, 2017)

Thats a great news.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

I think this guy is a spam bot. all his anwseres are very generic, just look, he responds to thid one with " thats a great news"

A. it isnt news.- let alone GREAT news
D. the grammar makes no sence

in sempers thread in puvlic forum "woo boy, am i tired" he posted a bunch of jibberish words that made no sense. 

Zoecrossman, if you are a real person, my apology. we are just on a \lert as we have had many probs with spammers lately.

so if you are real, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been thinking the same thing...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, look at all "his" posts, they take the subject and the body and repeat it back, look at the post about plants.

Time to report?

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It is (slightly) possible (very slightly) that he is a non-English speaker and is just attempting to "join" the "gang" here. But I be watchin' and chompin' at the bit to hit that Report icon!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've made the suggestion to post in the Beginners forum and introduce himself. He has not replied to anyone yet.

Greg


----------

